# Stolen animals found at travellers site



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

More than 80 animals believed stolen were found at a travellers site in Avely ,Thurrock, 3 people arrested on auspicion of animal cruelty
I hope these poor animals ,mainly dogs some cats and birds are reunited with their rightful owners


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Similar thing happened in Hemel recently: I hope they scanned them all for chips. I can't understand why they left some animals at both sites when the majority removed were not in a good state. Some pictures showed emaciated horses.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think its happening more and more, i havent seen any pics were they in the local paper? there was some doubt later as to whether the animals actually were stolen, but not seen anything about it since


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Most were pedigrees i think, and some had been advertised on dog lost,mainly dogs but i think there was a cat and a horse, not sure of the others it was a while ago now


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

This has just sufaced again on FB saing it was only yesterday, so dont know what is going on


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

If anyone has had a dog stolen Police have seized 75 dogs at a Travellers site so ring 0800 800 3220 doglost.co.uk hopefully it might be yours, travellers move dogs around from site to site, so they could be from any where good luck


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 3, 2014)

I find it disgusting that people would steal something that brings so much joy to our lives and is a living, breathing creature. And then to harm it! Honestly, some people make me so annoyed..


----------

